# Help In the Crystal River Area (Ozello, Homosassa, Ozello, Chassahowitzka)



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll be up that way Friday and Saturday fishing in the CCA Life Members event. I've only fished that area one time--did ok in some less than perfect weather conditions. I'd appreciate it if any members might offer some insight--DM me if you prefer. Thanks so much.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2018)

How shallow does your rig run and float? Ozello can be bad for your boat’s health if you don’t know where your goin, but holds some very nice reds. All the areas your asking about do though. Haven’t been out in a while so no fishing report. Just remember... the bottom is hard around these parts, and the rocks tend to jump right out and spank your lower unit!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, Boatbrains. Ended up leaving my Professional at home and fished my friend's Sea Ark with a jet drive. Trout, snook, reds--good fishing all weekend. Fished both days in the Chassahowitzka National Wildlife area. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2018)

Nice reds, it is a beautiful place! Home Sweet Home!


----------

